# Kobe



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is my 1st apbt named Kobe. He is Colby bloodline.


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Kobe @ 8 weeks old. His 1st trip to the vet. He is now 10.5 weeks old. Im already so attached to Kobe. He has a very relaxed personality and already knows how to sit and give five. He gets along good with my cat and my friends puppy and my older big dog.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to GP HES SO CUTE


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aww he's so adorable!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Chelsea!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Jamie!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my. SO CUTE!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

How do you teach them to give five?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just put my hand out and tap him on the paw as i ask him to give me five, even if he didnt I would barely help him lift his paw up then get all excited as if he did it correctly then try again. Then I would add a treat here and there and before you know it he was giving me five.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sooooooo cute! I had my dog rolling over and splaying dead before he would give me high five lmao. That was the hardest trick for my boy to grasp for some reason  so cute


----------

